# ISO Eggnog Info



## milkdemcows (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm going to be making some eggnog for a party (entitled "'Nog 'n Glogg", lol) next week.  Haven't made it before, found some decent looking recipes online.  While I was planning on making it that day, I came across a recipe for aged eggnog.  Reading it, it makes sense to let the eggnog sit awhile so that the flavors can meld, and apparently it thickens it too through enzyme activity etc.  But the aged recipes say to let it age (in the fridge) for at least 3 weeks (but some people go up to a year!).  Its booze heavy, which explains why it can survive this.

Well, since my party is in a week I can't let it cure for 3 weeks.  My question is, would making it a week advance, over just the day of, incur any advantages (flavor or consistency-wise)?  Or, would making it a week ahead of time incur any disadvantages (like maybe getting thin before getting thick) or safety concerns, in which case I should just mix it that morning?

On another note FYI, I decided to go with Brandy and Rum, rather than Bourbon.  Sounds like Brandy was the first/traditional liquor, but Bourbon more American and now common (here).  We're really not drinkers in this house, so I don't think all the Bourbon would be used, nor am I sure I'd like the flavor.   But Brandy and Rum at least are things I would like to have around for cooking, and stand drinking.

Cheers


----------



## QSis (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, milk, this whole aged eggnog business is new to me, but I am intrigued.

For a couple of years, I have made a WONDERFUL eggnog, that I've served fresh. Last time I made it (2 years agon), my intestines felt "not right" for weeks afterward. Everyone else was fine, but I drank the most of it over a couple of days. My doctor said, "oh yeah, you might have a touch of salmonella".  So I'm leery of making my beloved recipe again.

Maybe I will try one of the aged recipes this year.

Thanks for introducing me to the idea - I'm sorry I can't answer your questions about it, though. 

Lee


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 16, 2008)

I came across this one, Eggnog Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network that I made last night. I made two batches, and it is almost gone already! I am careful with the eggs, milk, and cream I use making sure they are all high quality and as fresh as I can get it. So far so good.
But, if you are worried about that they have instructions for the cooking method as well, which I would think would work better for your situation (for future reference, I know party is past now).
Anyway, it was very rich and very good.


----------



## archiduc (Dec 23, 2008)

milkdemcows said:


> I'm going to be making some eggnog for a party (entitled "'Nog 'n Glogg", lol) next week. Haven't made it before, found some decent looking recipes online. While I was planning on making it that day, I came across a recipe for aged eggnog. Reading it, it makes sense to let the eggnog sit awhile so that the flavors can meld, and apparently it thickens it too through enzyme activity etc. But the aged recipes say to let it age (in the fridge) for at least 3 weeks (but some people go up to a year!). Its booze heavy, which explains why it can survive this.
> 
> Well, since my party is in a week I can't let it cure for 3 weeks. My question is, would making it a week advance, over just the day of, incur any advantages (flavor or consistency-wise)? Or, would making it a week ahead of time incur any disadvantages (like maybe getting thin before getting thick) or safety concerns, in which case I should just mix it that morning?
> 
> ...


 
mine`s an egg and a noggin of something else.

Merry Christmas to you all.

Archiduc


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 23, 2008)

In my parents' time they had two bowls of eggnog with signs above them, one Devil and one Angel.  I think you know the reason why.  For some reason the 'devil' bowl always emptied the fastest.

If you are not inclined to use Bourbon, use rum, and then have someone taste it so there is only a tiny hint of the alcohol, so you have the ratio right.  You don't want your guests passed out on just one cup of nog.


----------

